# Where can I get a vertical pen press ?



## Dalecamino (Jun 7, 2008)

This horizontal junk ain't workin' no mores ! The metal is so soft , the piston won't stay level . I've heard mention of the vertical press , but can't find it . Can anyone point me to the sellers ? 

Thanks for any help !


----------



## rlharding (Jun 7, 2008)

Do you have a drill press? If so, use two blocks of wood and go for it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> Do you have a drill press? If so, use two blocks of wood and go for it.


Great idea Ruth ! Is this how you do it ? If so , do you have pictures to illustrate how to hold the parts and the upper block of wood in alignment while pulling the press handle down ?


----------



## BigShed (Jun 7, 2008)

Charles, I had been looking at the Rockler pen press/vice, but found it a bit pricey. Also another forumite on the Oz forum bought one and wasn't totally sold on it.

I was in our local Aldi store the other day and they were selling drill press stands for hand held drills, for the grand total of $14.95!

Had a brain flash and decided they could be turned in to a vertical pen press, so I bought one and I did.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jun 7, 2008)

Use the pen to hold the block of wood to the chuck while you bring it down onto the lower wood.  Or turn a piece of wood to fit in the jaws of the chuck and mount it like a drill bit.  You can also buy an arbor press from Harbor freight.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've had a arbor press for years and have found it excellent at pressing pens apart. In some cases, it has even come in handy to un-apart pens!

Found this one at Harbor Freight: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=3552  But if you watch craigslist, I've seen them offered pretty cheap at times.

Doug


----------



## rlharding (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi Chuck,
No, I don't use a drill press, I have one of the horizontal systems. It works for me.  All you need to do is hold the top bit of wood on the top of the pen part.  I guess you could do a slight indent for the caps that protrude.  I have also seen it done by using two bits of wood/plastic in a vice press. 

good luck.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 8, 2008)

Fred 
Dale 
Doug 
Ruth , Thank you for your help ! 

I have found my answer , with your help . 

As you can imagine , this was a serious issue for me . 

I appreciate your help ! [)]


----------



## rlharding (Jun 8, 2008)

So what did you decide?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 8, 2008)

Glad you found a solution. I was going to comment that my horizontal press works just fine after years and many pens. Another idea for a vertical press could be an old bottle capper which can be found at many antique shops. Or a walnut cracker, similarly found by prowling flea markets and antique shops.


----------



## papaturner (Jun 8, 2008)

Chuck, I`m late but I solved the problem you have by replacing the plunger mechaniesm with one from Rockler(I think). It is much beefier and did away with the flex and the down right bending. Now I`m a happy camper with it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> So what did you decide?


I like the press that Fred (Big Shed ) has displayed here . There is an ALDI store nearby . I will check that out . I also like the Arbor press . A HF store is also close to me . 

Thanks to all for your help ! [8D]


----------



## snowman56 (Jun 8, 2008)

harbor freight has a small abor press cheap,very powerful can crush a pen barrel    robert


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 8, 2008)

The 1 ton Harbor Freight press sells for $50.00.  

For $50.00 you can get this one http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=805-1010 plus order another $20.00 item and get it all shipped to you directly.  You will have your items by Wednesday or Thursday of the coming week.  You will need the free shipping code:  

Save even more with Free UPS Shipping* on your order of $50 or more!  Just enter WBJP8 in the promo code box on the shopping cart page when you visit use-enco.com or mention the code to your friendly sales associate when you call to order at 800-USE-ENCO.  Act now, this Free UPS Shipping offer expires June 30, 2008. 

(Not intended to be and advertisement just community information)

Chuckie


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 8, 2008)

WOW ! It says it's now $28.95 !!! Thanks Chuckie , I'll have to look around there !





> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> 
> The 1 ton Harbor Freight press sells for $50.00.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 8, 2008)

I got the ENCO one some time back and even with shipping I got it a couple bucks cheaper than I could have gotten one at HF.  Coarse my state has sales tax.

I might add, one draw back for me to the horizonal type press is I have it on a bench, I have to kneel down or sit down to press a pen so I can see what I am doing.


----------



## gatornut (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Dale,

Here are a couple of pics of my "pen press". It's a potato wedger that I bought at a thrift store for $10.00. I glued a piece of masonite to a piece of plywood and mounted it where the blade would have been attached and also mounted another piece of masonite onto the "pusher" and Bingo a great pen press.  You can buy the wedgers new at Northern Tool for about $40.00. About 50 times as sturdy as the real pen presses sold by PSI and everyone else.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Dan ! That's a nice one you have there . Sturdy is what I'm talkin about !


----------

